# Emergency treatment for sting reaction



## DrJeseuss (May 28, 2015)

I wanted to pass this along, as it may really help someone out there. Before I go on, please be aware that *I am not a doctor, nurse, medical professional or even play one on TV*... 

Now then, last summer I got into a hornet nest while cutting a tree for firewood. They gave me about 10 stings in the face, including several directly on my eyelids. Within a matter of minutes I began to swell and the pain was increasing. Weather from reaction or panic, my heart rate was up, and I began to fear the worst. We live over 30 minutes from a hospital! I called a friend, an emergency room nurse. She had me take childrens liquid benadryl and Pepcid tablets (note amounts below), and within minutes the reaction was gone completely. No swelling, no itch, nothing. She said they'd normally give IV doses of these drugs, but the liquid is taken up quickly, and the Pepcid tablet is quick to act also... not quite as good as the real thing, but considering I would have been dead before arriving at the hospital, this could well have saved my life. She said it would be the same regardless if for insect sting, nut allergy, etc... So, not to take the place of professionals, or medical attention, this might be worth having in a camping first aid kit, in the bee yard, or other places that may be too far to quickly get help. If possible, you would want an Epipen anyway, but again... in a pinch...

So, for the dosing: For the immediate situation, Diphenhydramine (Benadryl) 50mg, Famotidine (Pepcid) 20mg. Please note, the dosing is of the active ingredient, not the total medication, so pay attention to the amounts on the bottle and figure carefully how much to take. With the stuff I have on hand, it's 5ml Benadryl childrens liquid and 2 Pepcid tablets. Now, you should seek medical attention at this point!! The prolonged care if you still can't get proper attention would be Diphenhydramine (Benadryl) 25mg-50mg as needed every 4 hours, Famotidine (Pepsid) 20mg every 12 hours.

Again, note my cautions above and don't risk your life for a bush fix... But if you are in such a situation, it may save your life. I did some research, and found an interesting page discussing this tactic.

http://medtech.syrene.net/forum/showthread.php?1561-Pepcid-Comittant-With-Benadryl

It's also been noted that Primatine Mist (Epinepherine) can be used as well (in combination or alone), but as this is currently unavailable in the US, I have done little research on this.


----------



## jjohnsind (Apr 24, 2014)

When I started, I stocked up on Benadryl to have plenty on hand. Did not know anything about Pepsid (what is it & where do you get it?). I did get a couple of Epi pens to have around just in case any future guests might be allergic & not know, it but those are $300.00 a pop.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you for passing this along!

I take a high dose of Pepcid every day for a different reason, and when I got stung recently, I had almost no reaction to the sting. Now I know why!


----------



## DrJeseuss (May 28, 2015)

jjohnsind said:


> Did not know anything about Pepsid (what is it & where do you get it?).


Pepcid is an over the counter antacid and should be available at the pharmacy, grocery, etc.
Benadryl is an H1 histamine blocker, Pepcid is an H2 blocker:
H1 - sleep cycle, body temp regulation, bronchoconstriction, bronchial smooth muscle contraction (throat swelling), vasodilation (lowers blood pressure), hives, pain, itching
H2 - vasodilation, hives

The Famotidine has been found in studies to improve effect of the Benadryl in reducing hives and lost blood pressure. As far as I (non-medically) can tell, the Benadryl is the primary help, but the Pepcid is a booster.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

As a moderator here I feel compelled to add this:

If you have an reaction such as described above or feel that you might be suffering more than you expected, please call 911 FIRST, regardless of how you may or may not choose to self medicate. There are many threads here discussing reactions to stings and I've even contributed to some. While I agree with many of the suggestions in this post, I would also point out that we are all different and react / respond in different ways. My dose and your dose may very well have an entirely different effect. 

Talk with your doctor, friends and family and don't be afraid to let professionals intercede on behalf of your own well being.


----------



## DrJeseuss (May 28, 2015)

Ravenseye is correct on every count! The information I posted was not intended to replace medical attention, but only as a last resort if anyone finds themself on a situation where immediate care is unavailable.


----------



## craneman54 (Sep 5, 2014)

I was going to get some Epi pens,1 each for an adult and a child. When I found out the cost I told my pharmacist to forget it. She told me I can use child's Benadryl just double the dosage.

I keep it close by if someone gets stung. I thank God am not elerject to bee stings.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

If you are starting a full blown anaphylaxis and are relying on Benadryl and Pepcid alone you will die. It works fine for most bee stings, but it is hard to tell which sting reaction is about to progress to a severe life threatening reaction. On the other hand if you have an EpiPen and administer epinephrine it will buy you some time and may save your life. EpiPens are expensive, the cheapest I've seen are about $190 for two if you don't have any insurance coverage. To acquire them at this price you must get a coupon from GoodRx LINK and type "adrenaclick" into the box which says "Find The Lowest Price", and put your zip code or City in also. Next screen on the left above "Adrenaclick" click on "epinephrine (generic)" and click "2 auto-injectors of 0.3mg" and "1 package" (2 injectors). Look for the lowest price in your area, and print out the coupon. The product is made by Lineage Therapeutics and in my area a box of two is about $190 at Walgreens which is below what I can purchase it wholesale. Of course you will need a prescription from a physician which shouldn't be a problem. The injectors are easy to use and would be invaluable if really needed.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks to Dr for the thread and everyone who posted. Some useful information that needs to be used with caution as has been pointed out. I also live 30 minutes from the nearest hospital and the nearest emergency squad is at least 20 minutes. I will be buying some children's Benadryl and Pepcid as soon as I can.


----------



## jjohnsind (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah Epi pens are expensive and luckily no one in our family is allergic. I was more concerned with a guest to our home getting stung, not knowing how allergic they might be. Just to be safe, I got a couple just to keep around. Talking to a friend of mine who is deathly allergic, he says that if he ever gets stung, he (or someone else) has just 5 minutes to get an Epi pen in him or he'll go into cardiac arrest. Guys like him know how bad they are and carry Epi pens around everywhere they go. 

Bad thing is, they have an expiration date.


----------



## DrJeseuss (May 28, 2015)

Again, seek medical attention asap in any case. ANY other course of action is just to hopefully buy you the time to make it there. Epinepherine certainly is a preferred option if it's available. The treatment of Diphenhydramine and Famotidine is often given by responding EMTs en route to the hospital along with Epinepherine, and all by IV to ensure fastest possible uptake. The treatment doesn't stop the allergic reaction permanently but reverses or eases several of those reactions that are life threatening so you have the time to reach a doctor.

I would also mention, no allergy does not mean forever. Many will acquire heightened sensitivity over time or exposure, sometimes suddenly. This could mean five stings last week we're ok and today one sting is life threatening. This is not intended to scare, but so all are aware of the need to be prepared for a reaction at any time.


----------

